# For Sale: Tivo Premiere XL and Premiere (Both Lifetime)



## PaperFriend (May 31, 2011)

I am selling two units with Lifetime Service. One is a Tivo Premiere XL and the other is a Premiere. Both used lightly in bedrooms.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161011186484

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161011197406


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

PaperFriend said:


> I am selling two units with Lifetime Service. One is a Tivo Premiere XL and the other is a Premiere. Both used lightly in bedrooms.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161011186484
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161011197406


I wonder how one can use a running TiVo lightly !!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The remote may show less wear. Other then that if a TiVo is plugged in then it's being used 24/7 whether you're actively watching it or not.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

PaperFriend said:


> I am selling two units with Lifetime Service. One is a Tivo Premiere XL and the other is a Premiere. Both used lightly in bedrooms.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161011186484
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161011197406


Both sold. Congrats


----------

